
Vectrexy: A Vectrex Emulator Written in Modern C++ - mabynogy
https://github.com/amaiorano/vectrexy
======
mabynogy
Livecoding sessions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgR8GZUDkog](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgR8GZUDkog)
\- [https://www.twitch.tv/daroou2](https://www.twitch.tv/daroou2)

------
davelnewton
Ah, brings back memories. Very nice.

